# Shiloh talked today



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

You could have knocked me over with a feather. I alway's get him out of his cage and put him up on the main perch in the room with the budgies when I am in there. None of the budgies care much for the invasion, but as I have said before, Shiloh likes the King and the King is curious of the big gray whistling fellow, and doesn't flee from his presence.

So I am cleaning the feed bowl's and such, not paying much attention and can hear Shiloh doing his chirping, singing, and whistling, with his wing's flared back in a heartshape to Solomon. This is the routine everytime and last's for a couple minute's until Shiloh loses interest or Solomon flies away. All of a sudden, clear as can be, I hear "whatcha doin"...not once, but three times in a row. I turned and looked and there is Shiloh with his head cocked sideway's talking to Solomon, and he say's it two more time's...

I was pretty shocked and pleased too. I tried to get him to say it again, and he started but just said whatcha, and stopped. Kind of throws me for a loop because I would expect him to say hello as I have worn him out with that, but I do say whatcha doin regularly too, and sometimes I am colorful when I do it because he just bit my neck or flew off my shoulder to the floor or something. Maybe because of the excitement he has heard me saying that with, he picked up on it....I don't know.

I thank Dee because she was the one who said she say's that to her tiel and they say it. My grandfather's budgies all used to say it too...


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

That is awesome and it sounds like it was quite the surprise! Do you plan to teach him more phrases now?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yaaaay, Shiloh!! :urock:​
Randy -- it is :jumping: AWESOME that Shiloh is talking now! :happy4:

"Whatcha doin'" is Skipper's very favorite phrase too and I LOVE hearing him say it.*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Birding said:


> That is awesome and it sounds like it was quite the surprise! Do you plan to teach him more phrases now?


Yeah, I will probably intensify the effort's. He is the only bird that spend's one on one time with me everyday, being the only one caged....



FaeryBee said:


> *Yaaaay, Shiloh!! :urock:​
> Randy -- it is :jumping: AWESOME that Shiloh is talking now! :happy4:
> 
> "Whatcha doin'" is Skipper's very favorite phrase too and I LOVE hearing him say it.*


Thank's Deb...now I am gonna have to be cool because I'm gonna want to hear him talking all the time...
I can't believe how loud and clear it was...


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*That is awesome 
I think it's always so special when we hear our bird speak for the first time.
My Tony also says "who's a good boy". I think some sounds and words are easier for them than others.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Randy,
If you have an IPhone you can record Shiloh talking as a "Voice Memo".  
(I have one of Skipper talking -- saying almost all of his various phrases!)*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

eduardo said:


> *That is awesome
> I think it's always so special when we hear our bird speak for the first time.
> My Tony also says "who's a good boy". I think some sounds and words are easier for them than others.*


Yeah...pretty special....might have to steal the who's a good boy off you and Tony too....



FaeryBee said:


> *Randy,
> If you have an IPhone you can record Shiloh talking as a "Voice Memo".
> (I have one of Skipper talking -- saying almost all of his various phrases!)*


I use a dumb phone but I am going to have to try and get a video of it....


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Amazing news Randy, You will have to teach him to say "Who's a clever boy " now.
Can't wait for some more words they will come I am sure!:budgie:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome Randy. That is great that Shiloh is talking wow how exciting for you. Indi says what are you doing? You could teach him to say Pretty Boy. Or let me out or I'm in charge.. Randy we should put Indigo with Shiloh on Skype I am sure Indi will teach Shiloh some sayings.. Keep repeating the words over and over now he is talking it will get easier for him to pick up the words.. Congratulation Randy..


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Yay, way to go Shiloh!! arty: It really is a great feeling when we hear our bird's very first words, congrats! 
I will be waiting for the video if you manage to record it. Maybe he will even surprise you with a "Hello" or two!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Shiloh*

Congrats, Randy. You must be a very proud Papa!!!! You and Shiloh keep upthe good work. Blessings,
Jo Ann:clap::clap::laughing::cup::cup::jumping1::jumping1::congrats:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Pretty boy said:


> Amazing news Randy, You will have to teach him to say "Who's a clever boy " now.
> Can't wait for some more words they will come I am sure!:budgie:


Thank's Cathy
I hope to get him to say more, but I'll be happy even if he only keep's saying this...



LynandIndigo said:


> Awesome Randy. That is great that Shiloh is talking wow how exciting for you. Indi says what are you doing? You could teach him to say Pretty Boy. Or let me out or I'm in charge.. Randy we should put Indigo with Shiloh on Skype I am sure Indi will teach Shiloh some sayings.. Keep repeating the words over and over now he is talking it will get easier for him to pick up the words.. Congratulation Randy..


Thank's Lyn. Maybe we better set them up with their own skype account's or you and I may not get a word in edge wise...



aluz said:


> Yay, way to go Shiloh!! arty: It really is a great feeling when we hear our bird's very first words, congrats!
> I will be waiting for the video if you manage to record it. Maybe he will even surprise you with a "Hello" or two!


Thank you Ana. You're right, it is very cool. I am gonna do some filming this weekend, hopefully he will talk, if not, he will still put a show on with his never ending attempt's to impress Solomon...



Jo Ann said:


> Congrats, Randy. You must be a very proud Papa!!!! You and Shiloh keep up the good work. Blessings,
> Jo Ann:clap::clap::laughing::cup::cup::jumping1::jumping1::congrats:


Thank you JoAnn...couldn't be happier with this little fellow....


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Congratulations,Randy!:woot: I bet you are proud of your fid!:jumping: Shiloh is your cockatiel,right?


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

nuxi said:


> Congratulations,Randy!:woot: I bet you are proud of your fid!:jumping: Shiloh is your cockatiel,right?


Thank's Gaby. Yes, Shiloh is a tiel....little rotter wouldn't say a word today...


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

AAHH the old never perform with animals or kids routine Randy!
I know what you mean, I can never get any decent pictures of Budget as he is always straight onto the camera when he sees it come out. No matter how, or when I try HEE Hee


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

This is Amazing Randy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! a big accomplishment!!
well done Shiloh!!!!!!! way to go buddy!!!
Of course I'll be waiting to see that video!


----------



## AnakinOs (Mar 4, 2015)

Congratulation!!!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Pretty boy said:


> AAHH the old never perform with animals or kids routine Randy!
> I know what you mean, I can never get any decent pictures of Budget as he is always straight onto the camera when he sees it come out. No matter how, or when I try HEE Hee


Well maybe I was premature...he said it to me twice last night in response to me saying it to him.
I have a feeling it will end up being hit or miss with the spoiled little brat...



despoinaki said:


> This is Amazing Randy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! a big accomplishment!!
> well done Shiloh!!!!!!! way to go buddy!!!
> Of course I'll be waiting to see that video!


Thank you Despina. I am going to try to get in on video this evening...



AnakinOs said:


> Congratulation!!!


Thank you Annika...


----------



## dsavino (Sep 10, 2012)

Awesome Randy!!! I'm so jealous!! All my guys ever do is squeek, squawk, screech and scream!  Can't wait for the video!!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

dsavino said:


> Awesome Randy!!! I'm so jealous!! All my guys ever do is squeek, squawk, screech and scream!  Can't wait for the video!!


Thank's Diane it is cool...he wouldn't cooperate for the video, but I'll get him talking eventually....


----------

